# HPA Motorsports Gen.4 Haldex Controller for VW MkVI Golf R/Audi TT-RS



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

The newest generation of *4Motion* equipped cars use *Haldex's* fourth generation of AWD systems. The *Gen.4 Race Controller* takes into account the TPS signal more so than the OEM software and therefore can proactively begin applying power to the RWD clutch packs before wheel spin begins, and as power is increased, more power lock occurs in the RWD unit until full lock is achieved. 

This product offers the following benefits: 



 increases torque transmission at acceleration 
 provides consistent performance with increased over-steer 
 torque-transmission is influenced by how quickly you depress the accelerator 
 transmits torque before the engine delivers torque 
 at greater speeds, the torque will decrease enabling less over-steer and safer driving properties


HPA Motorsports is proud to exclusively offer our *"Stealth" Gen.4 Sport Haldex controller*. Identical in appearance to your stock controller, you can now enjoy all the benefits of this performance component without jeopardizing your powertrain warranty. The Stealth controller is undetectable by your dealership; _both visually as well as through a scan_ of your Haldex AWD drive system. 










By default, the controller is designed to be in *Race mode* which completely transforms the handling characteristics of your AWD car by providing faster reaction time to vehicle inputs in the AWD communication system, increasing torque transfer to the rear axle, and giving more rear wheel bias. 

With the installation of a specially engineered *wiring harness and switch*, or *wireless receiver with remote*, you can have instant access to all three of the programs built in to the controller; *Stock, Race, and Eco*. 

_As an enthusiastic driver you may not find yourself using Stock mode very often, but it will come in useful when loaning your car to an inexperienced driver, or when you are driving in slippery conditions and want to engage the conservative safety parameters set out by the factory._

_Eco mode was developed for increased fuel efficiency. Its purpose is to reduce the torque transfer from front to rear during normal highway driving (coasting), but will immediately engage the system if a wheel starts to slip to prevent decreased traction situations. This mode is recommended to be used when AWD drive is not a high priority._










Orders can be placed by PayPal through our website, or by calling HPA directly at *604.598.8520*.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

More inventory on the way...send me an IM or e-mail for a quote...


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

Group Buy Opportunity

_Valid until November 30th..._


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

UPDATE

We also have the option to offer a special version of the Gen.4 Haldex which will permanently be set to RACE mode, without the option to switch modes using a cable/switch or remote.



Gen.4 Haldex with cable/switch *US$899.00* _shipped_ 
 
*Save $150.00 off our regular price!!*


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

HPA Thanksgiving Weekend Black Friday Promotion


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

Gen.4 controllers, switches, and remotes in stock and ready to ship...:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

bazzle said:


> Fitted mine 10 days ago
> 
> Fitted switch but left cable under rear seat, (switch fits perfectly in the cutout around the sender
> 
> ...


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

Thank you for your orders! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## - Jeremy - (Feb 23, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> UPDATE
> 
> We also have the option to offer a special version of the Gen.4 Haldex which will permanently be set to RACE mode, without the option to switch modes using a cable/switch or remote.
> 
> ...


Do you still have these race-only units? Is this something you'll always offer? I'd like one for my RS, but I don't see it on your site.

- Jeremy -


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

- Jeremy - said:


> Do you still have these race-only units? Is this something you'll always offer? I'd like one for my RS, but I don't see it on your site.
> 
> - Jeremy -


Send me an e-mail and I will check inventory on these units at Haldex in the second week of January when we re-open. If we can still get more, I will honor the price I quoted. :thumbup:


----------



## nj_v-dub (Aug 27, 2008)

TTRS, using the remote, can I tell what mode I'm running in. In other words, does the remote indicate what mode it's on? Is this system undetectable unless someone sees wireless receiver or switch?


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

nj_v-dub said:


> TTRS, using the remote, can I tell what mode I'm running in. In other words, does the remote indicate what mode it's on? Is this system undetectable unless someone sees wireless receiver or switch?


The remote is just a series of buttons, there is no indicator showing the mode you are in. The controller is electronically undetectable (via diagnostic tools), although the wireless receiver will be visable under the car.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

All Haldex configurations in stock and ready to ship. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## sentari (Dec 4, 2011)

True, but there are beeps the seem to come from the receiver. Is there anything to know about these beeps (seems like 1 beep = regulars, 2 beeps = sport, 3 beeps = race)? It seems it would be hard to determine if the switching is not actually working.

Honestly I've just kept mine in Race mode.



[email protected] said:


> The remote is just a series of buttons, there is no indicator showing the mode you are in. The controller is electronically undetectable (via diagnostic tools), although the wireless receiver will be visable under the car.


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

Is there any potential for excessive wear on the Haldex by being in race mode all the time?


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

Marty said:


> Is there any potential for excessive wear on the Haldex by being in race mode all the time?


 We have had customers who run consistently in race mode with no issues reported. Maybe a slight decrease in fuel economy, thats about it.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

mfbmike said:


> Big props to HPA. :beer:
> 
> Really friendly, solid customer service both on this (Haldex) occasion and when I purchased the core interlock mount a few months ago. They really are just a phone call away.
> 
> Appreciate the help guys and can't wait to reap the benefits. Thanks again. :thumbup::thumbup:


 :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

All Controllers are in stock and ready to ship...we will *match* or *beat* all competitors' prices...IM or e-mail me for a quote. :thumbup:


----------



## markk13 (Feb 1, 2012)

i would imagine this is a must have mod for TT-RS owners in my opinion. i'm dying for a TT-RS, and if i do get one, surely this and an ecu tune will be the only things i do to it. i can't imagine how much the front tires are being overworked on a car like this with this type of power. and its quite disappointing that audi didnt adjust the awd system for a rear bias for a car of this caliber with an RS badge. but regardless, if this haldex controller can't be noticed visually by the dealer and can't be found by them scanning the awd system, then it's a no brainer. i would like to know however how much of a decrease in fuel efficiency we're talking about here, and also, why we can't make it completely rear biased. for example, in the race mode dyno graph, i feel like if the front wheel power and rear wheel power graph lines were switched, it would make for a perfect ratio. just a little more rear wheel than front wheel as opposed to a little more front wheel than rear wheel (as it is now in race mode) would be ideal..


----------



## canuckttrs (Feb 5, 2012)

What are the numbers wrt torque to wheels compared to oem?


----------



## markk13 (Feb 1, 2012)

http://www.hpamotorsport.com/images/drive/haldexoverlay.jpg 

ignore the sport mode, which i don't believe is available for the TT-RS. instead you would have an ECO mode. honestly, i wouldn't even get the switchable haldex, i'd just get the one thats in race mode permanently. it seems best all around, for performance, and for the snow as well. it just offers the most traction. but still, i'd rather more of a rear bias..


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

I have to be honest, I just don't see the point in monkeying around with this. The car feels like it is about to pull a wheelie when launched hard as it is.


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

markk13 said:


> http://www.hpamotorsport.com/images/drive/haldexoverlay.jpg
> 
> ignore the sport mode, which i don't believe is available for the TT-RS. instead you would have an ECO mode. honestly, i wouldn't even get the switchable haldex, i'd just get the one thats in race mode permanently. it seems best all around, for performance, and for the snow as well. it just offers the most traction. but still, i'd rather more of a rear bias..


The TT-RS automatically moves all the way in to a "Race" mode depending on detected conditions / wheel slip, so it's not obvious to me how needed this really is.

On the track, what I really needed was a way to reduce understeer even when not applying power. I didn't get the feeling that I had a traction limitation for putting power down.


----------



## markk13 (Feb 1, 2012)

Marty said:


> The TT-RS automatically moves all the way in to a "Race" mode depending on detected conditions / wheel slip, so it's not obvious to me how needed this really is.
> 
> On the track, what I really needed was a way to reduce understeer even when not applying power. I didn't get the feeling that I had a traction limitation for putting power down.


im not a TT-RS owner, so i haven't even driven the car. you own the car, and if you say this isn't necessary, then i'll agree with you. realistically, i would never track the car anyway, i would just take highway ramps fast and corners fast, nothing too crazy, so i guess it wouldn't be necessary for me. but just the fact that this car is 85% front wheel biased regularly just seems stupid to me. i know it adapts and adjusts and can send as much 100% to the rear wheels, but it will only do that once your front wheels have completely lost traction, which would mean you're already understeering, which would be annoying since you shouldn't really ever understeer in an awd performance car because it should be rear biased..


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

markk13 said:


> im not a TT-RS owner, so i haven't even driven the car. you own the car, and if you say this isn't necessary, then i'll agree with you. realistically, i would never track the car anyway, i would just take highway ramps fast and corners fast, nothing too crazy, so i guess it wouldn't be necessary for me. but just the fact that this car is 85% front wheel biased regularly just seems stupid to me. i know it adapts and adjusts and can send as much 100% to the rear wheels, but it will only do that once your front wheels have completely lost traction, which would mean you're already understeering, which would be annoying since you shouldn't really ever understeer in an awd performance car because it should be rear biased..


I'm not saying it wouldn't be noticeable, I just question how "needed" it is.

Putting most of the power to the front wheels should help reduce driveline loss (maximizing power and economy in high traction situations).

100% power to the rear wheels can only happen when the Haldex is locked and the front wheels have zero traction.


----------



## markk13 (Feb 1, 2012)

Marty said:


> I'm not saying it wouldn't be noticeable, I just question how "needed" it is.
> 
> Putting most of the power to the front wheels should help reduce driveline loss (maximizing power and economy in high traction situations).
> 
> 100% power to the rear wheels can only happen when the Haldex is locked and the front wheels have zero traction.


do you ever feel like the car is front wheel biased on the road? like when taking hard corners, driving aggresively, maybe taking a long highway ramp? do you ever feel like, "man, these front tires are being over worked, i wish it was more rear biased and tail happy!" ??


----------



## sentari (Dec 4, 2011)

If the RS is the same sort of Haldex as the 3.2 then if you don't own one or have experienced the performance RACE mode then just stop talking and start listening. The performance Haldex is (in the end) an in expensive mod to your AWD that will transform the car into the beast that it was meant to be in the first place -- except for Audi likes to play safe out of the box. I have a remote, but really, if it were designed to be in Race mode all the time---that would be just fine with me. It's still got plenty of AWD to get through the snow and such, but does not pusee foot around like stock. Plus, the MPG is about the same. My calculations have not seen any statistical difference. People pay like $1500 but for "race" OE exhaust systems when you would be better off just turning your radio down a bit! So give it a go and get on board with a real Haldex.


----------



## canuckttrs (Feb 5, 2012)

Pm me for prices on a TTRS.


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

Keep in mind the RS already has much more aggressive tuning for the haldex than the 3.2. It already starts transmitting power based on throttle input like the blue controller does.


----------



## YYC Dubber (Jun 23, 2011)

Would be great to here from RS owners who have made the switch and their impressions


----------



## markk13 (Feb 1, 2012)

YYC Dubber said:


> Would be great to here from RS owners who have made the switch and their impressions


+1


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

markk13 said:


> i would imagine this is a must have mod for TT-RS owners in my opinion. i'm dying for a TT-RS, and if i do get one, surely this and an ecu tune will be the only things i do to it. i can't imagine how much the front tires are being overworked on a car like this with this type of power...


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

canuckttrs said:


> Pm me for prices on a TTRS.


IM Sent. :beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

ray32 said:


> great products! one of the few products i have from HPA and looking foward to add a few more...


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

caraddict1 said:


> Is this the correct generation for the 2008 B6 Passat 3.6 VR6 4Motion?


You can easily help us identify which controller is required by checking this:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

HPA will *match* or *beat* all competitors' prices on *Haldex*...IM or e-mail me for a quote. :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

UPS Canada is raising rates (dues to rising fuel costs) next week on Haldex Controllers (and other products shipped on "Air" service). Get your orders in before this Friday to save on shipping costs to the US and International destinations...

Thanks!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

Additional Haldex inventory arriving next week...thank you for your orders!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

*Golf R* = Gen.4 0BR controller
*TT-RS* = Gen.4 0BY controller


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

The Gen.4s are flying off the shelves because of all the Golf Rs being delivered...if you TT guys and gals are interested, get your orders in to secure one while they are still in stock...:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

dummy said:


> I got one of these installed last week and for those of you who are adding power to your R, this helps you put it to the ground and move you closer to a 50/50 front/rear power distribution. Combined with their dog bone engine mount, it changes the feel of the car entirely. You don't need to track it to feel the difference.
> 
> I did a full writeup on my build thread here
> 
> It is totally worth it. really changes the power down in the low revs, and the dyno graphs prove it.


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## LongviewTx (Dec 26, 1999)

YYC Dubber said:


> Would be great to here from RS owners who have made the switch and their impressions


I am still waiting for the Guinne Pig to emerge. Apparently, no TT-RS owners have tried this revsion yet.

I spent this past weekend driving the Motorsport Ranch Track in Cresson, Texas (3.1 mile CCW). This was my second track weekend in the TT-RS and the only two times I have driving on a track in my life.

The car is great, and I don't concieve of an improvement that this controller could make.

I did learn that: 1) disable the first tier of ESP or you may have the computer holding back on throttle input, 2) It may be nice to have the rev limiter removed or raised a few hundred RPM, 3) have enough fuel in tank before a session such that you will not drop INTO the indicated red area (~ 1/8 tank) on the fuel gauge or you will suffer from loss of prime to the fuel pump (and subsequently look like a duche bag).


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

More inventory arriving next week...I will post any reviews I receive from TT, TTS, or TT-RS owners...:beer:


----------



## 996cab (Aug 13, 2011)

YYC Dubber said:


> Would be great to here from RS owners who have made the switch and their impressions


Worth it IF you track the car on regular bassis AND have an upgraded ARBs...the RACE only Haldex works better with an ARBs upgrade.

On track it helps keep traction to all 4 wheels in to and out of bends...car will just not break traction. 

So to recap...it is a mod that is mostly effective on track; works well with upgraded ARBs; helps carry more speed in to and out of bends as you can get on power earlier than your competition; maintains traction when the OEM version pushes the noise wide.

I have had mine for 18-mths and track the car once a month or 10 times per annum. I also have MagneRide. I would however not fit the Haldex unit again if starting over again as I can personally replicate its benefit with a suspension mod especially on MagneRide equipped car.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

HPA will *match* or *beat* all competitors' prices on *Haldex*...IM or e-mail me for a quote. :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

Gen.4 0BR, 0BY controllers, cable/switches, and remotes/receivers back in stock and ready to ship. :thumbup:


----------



## Fyalinks (Jan 11, 2011)

Can the 4Gen haldex unit iteslf be fitted on an mkiv r32?


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

Fyalinks said:


> Can the 4Gen haldex unit iteslf be fitted on an mkiv r32?


 The Mk4 R32 requires our Gen.1 Competition controller...IM me for a quote...:thumbup:


----------



## YYC Dubber (Jun 23, 2011)

is there any chance of the race only controller being able to be given multiple modes like the sport controller in future? I like the idea behind the race controllers more consistent torque apportionment but it sounds like it would be hard on tires and fuel on a daily commute basis....


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

YYC Dubber said:


> is there any chance of the race only controller being able to be given multiple modes like the sport controller in future? I like the idea behind the race controllers more consistent torque apportionment but it sounds like it would be hard on tires and fuel on a daily commute basis....


 The Gen.4 controller does offer 3 modes...race, stock, and eco... 

ECO mode was specifically designed to ease the concerns you mentioned. 

With the purchase of a cable/switch or remote/receiver, you can use race mode or eco mode when you see fit...


----------



## YYC Dubber (Jun 23, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> The Gen.4 controller does offer 3 modes...race, stock, and eco...
> 
> ECO mode was specifically designed to ease the concerns you mentioned.
> 
> With the purchase of a cable/switch or remote/receiver, you can use race mode or eco mode when you see fit...


 thanks, I must have misread somewhere that the race-only controller has the special feature of keeping the torque to the rear wheels under braking (since the stock haldex removes all torque under braking to rears) wanted to be sure that all the features of the race only controller were available in race mode of the switchable one....:beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

YYC Dubber said:


> ...wanted to be sure that all the features of the race only controller were available in the switchable one....:beer:


 :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## YYC Dubber (Jun 23, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> :thumbup::thumbup:


 
FOUND IT! What I meant to say was would it be possible in future to have a mode switchable COMPETITION controller to the standard multi mode switchable unit? Or is there a mechanical issue that would prevent this? 

I know at present this is not a feature, just wondering why this isnt included in the race mode of the multi-mode unit.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

YYC Dubber said:


> FOUND IT! What I meant to say was would it be possible in future to have a mode switchable COMPETITION controller to the standard multi mode switchable unit? Or is there a mechanical issue that would prevent this?
> 
> I know at present this is not a feature, just wondering why this isnt included in the race mode of the multi-mode unit.


 Understood, and yes, not available. Most people that buy the Competition controller are more interested in balls-out performance than fuel economy... 

The switchbale race controller offers a balance for those who want "race" performance some of the time, but also the conveneince of stock or eco mode when they are commuting in rush hour traffic, or driving their monther-in-law to the airport...


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

*Golf R* = Gen.4 0BR controller
*TT-RS* = Gen.4 0BY controller


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

damn66 said:


> ...can't wait to install mine...thanks again Darryl for the speedy processing


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

EsqR said:


> Just installed it today. Install was a cinch except that the short clip was a pain to get to. Very limited ability to really get on it after the install, but I could tell immediately that she was pushing a lot more from the rear. I gave it a few good 0-60 launches and it noticeably launched from the rear more and got off the line more quickly, transforming the launch of the car compared to stock launches (which had seemed to bog down at best). I'll start a proper thread and review when I get back from the mountains, but I'm already happy with it and can't wait to see how different twisty bits are with this upgrade. :thumbup:


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

All IMs and e-mails replied...more inventory arriving for all applications/controller types next week...:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

All backorders shipped (_check you e-mails for tracking information_). *E-mail* or *IM* me directly for quote to your destination...:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

Both the *Gen.4 0BY Switchable "Race" Controllers* (with cable or remote) and the *Gen.4 0BY "Competition" Controllers* for the TT-RS available. 

Please specify when ordering. :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

IM or e-mail me for a quote on any of our *Haldex *offerings. :thumbup:


----------



## hightechrdn (Dec 9, 2011)

Questions about the Comp version of the controller for a US spec TT-RS...

1. Does the comp version of the controller cause any binding in the driverrain during slow speed driving with sharp turns, for example when pulling into a parking space? Put another way, does the comp version allow some differentiation between the front and rear ends? I have plenty of experience with 'part time's 4wd systems (with all manner of diffs: open, detroit lockers, erc.) that don't function smoothly unless the tires can slip somewhat (snow, mud, rain, etc.) and don't need that with my TT-RS.

2.Does the comp version create any 'spooky' behavoir when driven on the street? Oversteer, snap steering, problems with wet, slippery roads?

3.Other than a bit of gas mileage loss, are there any other draw backs or compromises for street usage?

Realistically, I will drive my car 99% on the street. I am looking for mods to increase performance, but not ruin the driving experience. I am used to high powered rear wheel drive cars, so the less FWD feel the better. I have noticed that the car feels more planted accelerating out of or through a corners vs trying under braking and am looking for the comp version to help even that out and why I am looking at it over the regular, adjustable version.

Thank you


Sent from my NookColor using Tapatalk 2


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

hightechrdn said:


> 1. Does the comp version of the controller cause any binding in the driverrain during slow speed driving with sharp turns, for example when pulling into a parking space? Put another way, does the comp version allow some differentiation between the front and rear ends? I have plenty of experience with 'part time's 4wd systems (with all manner of diffs: open, detroit lockers, erc.) that don't function smoothly unless the tires can slip somewhat (snow, mud, rain, etc.) and don't need that with my TT-RS.


 No binding reported whatsoever on this unit. The comp controller, much like the stock unit (also made by Haldex) is programmed to react normally during everyday driving occurences, such as pulling into a parking space. 



hightechrdn said:


> 2.Does the comp version create any 'spooky' behavoir when driven on the street? Oversteer, snap steering, problems with wet, slippery roads?


 Once again, no adverse effects reported in slippery driving conditions. Our local drivers (we are in Canada after all) with this mod installed can confirm that. 



hightechrdn said:


> 3.Other than a bit of gas mileage loss, are there any other draw backs or compromises for street usage?Realistically, I will drive my car 99% on the street. I am looking for mods to increase performance, but not ruin the driving experience. I am used to high powered rear wheel drive cars, so the less FWD feel the better. I have noticed that the car feels more planted accelerating out of or through a corners vs trying under braking and am looking for the comp version to help even that out and why I am looking at it over the regular, adjustable version.


 You sound like most of our customers who buy this controller. You may want to give us a call so we can run through the technical aspects of the Haldex Comp. We can more easily explain the differences between this unit and the switchable variety that way...


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

Optimus812 said:


> Everyone, this upgrade in my opinion makes the car drive more neutral with more of a rear push coming out of turns and from a standstill. Easily one of my favorite upgrades I've done to the car, what a difference!!
> 
> Install was pretty straight forward, mine was spilling gear oil when we removed the old unit so we quickly had to swap the new controller in. Tighten two bolts, plug in the two connectors and good to go!


 :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

All IMs and e-mails replied...

Contact HPA directly for a quote for your 4Motion application...:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

Visit the Linden VW booth at Waterfest 18 for great deals on all of our HPA products.

*Waterfest 18 Flyer*


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

IM or e-mail me for a quote on any of our *Haldex *offerings. :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

More inventory of the *Gen.4 Haldex Controller* (_including more remotes and cables_) arriving next week. :thumbup: 

*IM* or *e-mail me* for a quote to your destination. :wave:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> More inventory of the *Gen.4 Haldex Controller* (_including more remotes and cables_) arriving next week...


All backorders shipped! Check your inboxes for tracking information...:thumbup:

Considering one but haven't purchased yet? *IM* or *e-mail me* for a quote to your destination. :wave:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

damn66 said:


> installed mine couple of days back. initial feel faster of the line, torque more fm the rear. fc no diff as yet :thumbup::laugh:


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

tcardio said:


> ...after 3 years with my AWD, I can honestly say that my two favorite mods of all time are the GEN IV Haldex with the remote and HPA DSG flash...


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

jsausley said:


> ...I LOVE the feeling of my car during hard cornering after the HPA controller was installed...


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## LongviewTx (Dec 26, 1999)

I ordered the 0BY Gen 4 competition today.

I'll be running it at the track Sept 29, 30. It will be a track that I have driven 4 times this year (2-day events each) so far, so the benefits should be fairly easy to identify.

We shall see and I'll provide feedback to this thread afterward.

Looking forward to experiencing the improvements.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

LongviewTx said:


> I ordered the 0BY Gen 4 competition today.
> 
> I'll be running it at the track Sept 29, 30. It will be a track that I have driven 4 times this year (2-day events each) so far, so the benefits should be fairly easy to identify.
> 
> ...


Would love to hear the feedback...you should have it on Tuesday...:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

Need to know which controller is required for your car?

Check this:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

DG7Projects said:


> I have one and LOVE IT. :thumbup:


 :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

RRRRR32 said:


> I gave my HPA Haldex controller a workout last weekend. Even the tightest and fastest corners are no drama. It makes me a bit afraid to find out where the limits are. Even when I drive aggressively - for me - the system makes me look good!


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

Gen.4 Haldex + cable/switch...
Gen.4 Haldex + remote/receiver...
Gen.4 Haldex Competition...

_All Haldex in stock and ready to ship...:thumbup:_


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

The *Haldex remote*. For just *$100.00* more than the price of a cable/switch, the remote allows for changing Haldex modes with ease, _not to mention a much less complicated installation_. :thumbup:










These remotes can be purchased separately, or as part of a Combo with the Gen.2 or Gen.4 controller.

IM or e-mail me for a quote including shipping to your destination. :beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

j.a.R. said:


> Gen 4 competition controller installed today with a bunch of other goodies. My R is now officially 2++ Rad!!
> Thanks Darryl, you are the man!


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

PDXA4 said:


> How reliable is the aftermarket controller (both for the switchable and competition versions)? Also what would the warranty coverage be?


Warranty on all of our Haldex offerings is 1 year. These units are manufactured/programmed by the same company that makes your OE controller. They are of equal reliability. :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

More Haldex Controllers (all variations) on order...should be arriving mid-next week. :thumbup:

Get your orders in ahead of time to guarantee you receive one.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

Thank you for your orders!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

More inventory landed yesterday...if you were waiting for your order, check your e-mail for a tracking number .


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

*HPA Black Friday / Cyber Monday Sale*

Additional unadvertised discounts...*IM* or *e-mail* for details...


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

All Haldex variations in stock and ready to ship...*IM* or *e-mail* for a quote to your destination...


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

All Haldex controllers in stock and ready to ship.  

Great time to pick one up before the Holidays (and while we still have stock )...:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

_HPA will be closing Friday, December 21st for the holiday break, re-opening for business on Thursday, January 3rd..._

Gen.4 Haldex controllers can be ordered either with a cable/switch or remote/receiver. Send me an *e-mail* or *IM*, and I'll get you a quote with shipping to your destination...:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

Gen.4 Haldex + cable/switch...
Gen.4 Haldex + remote/receiver...

_All "Switchable" Gen.4 Haldex Combos in stock and ready to ship...:thumbup:_


----------



## skippyBKR (Dec 23, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> Gen.4 Haldex + cable/switch...
> Gen.4 Haldex + remote/receiver...
> Gen.4 Haldex Competition...
> 
> _All Haldex in stock and ready to ship...:thumbup:_


Is the "competition" version the same as the "race" setting on the 3-way version?


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

skippyBKR said:


> Is the "competition" version the same as the "race" setting on the 3-way version?


It is similar but superior...the "race" version will disengage under braking, while the "comp" version will not...:beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

sentari said:


> ...99 percent of the time Race mode is preferred. I also found NO loss in MPG on the highway after 5-6 tests...


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

ignitionlive said:


> My shop is ordering one of your Gen4 hard wired switchables for me today!


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

Haldex FAQ


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

All IMs and e-mails replied...:beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

wayneGTI said:


> I've put about 10k miles on my R with the Haldex controller from HPA, and thought I'd post up my thoughts on it so far.
> Went with the wireless switchable controller and only take it out of race mode every so often on longer highway trips. Other than that, it stays in race mode all the time. Lost a couple MPGs in fuel economy in race mode, but nothing that bothers me all that much.
> 
> One of my concerns was winter driving, this is a non-issue for sure. The car still performs well in race mode in snow/ice, and switching off ESC just increases the fun factor if you have space to play around in.
> ...


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## hightechrdn (Dec 9, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> :thumbup::thumbup:


HPA - Maybe you can clear up something for me... Does the Comp version disable or interfere with the ESP function of the TT-RS? I understand that the Comp version doesn't disengage the rear under braking. I can see how that could interfere with the car trying to brake a rear wheel. Then again rear wheel drive cars have ESP also, so it isn't impossible to have ESP work in that situation either.

Thanks


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

hightechrdn said:


> Does the Comp version disable or interfere with the ESP function of the TT-RS?


In a word...no, it does not...

The Competition Haldex is designed to work with the parameters of the ABS and ESP.

Remember, this is a part manufactured by the same folks that make the OE part. It is not designed to comprimise the car in anyway. :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

.:R-Newbie said:


> Comp Version FTW...
> 
> If your worried about MPG then get the switchable one. You will see a slight drop in fuel economy if running the comp controller. But the way I see it... why drive an AWD car in FWD config!!!!:laugh:


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Lucky Daddy (Feb 16, 2013)

HPA, would this conversion to the Gen 4 be done at a shop or is this something that I could manage on my own? If at the shop what would be the typical time taken to perform the change? Curious..


----------



## hightechrdn (Dec 9, 2011)

Lucky Daddy said:


> HPA, would this conversion to the Gen 4 be done at a shop or is this something that I could manage on my own? If at the shop what would be the typical time taken to perform the change? Curious..


This isn't a conversion of Gen 2 to Gen 4, but rather a replacement controller for the Gen 4 equipped cars.

Glad to hear the Comp version doesn't interfere with the ESP functionality. This mod is number 3 on my list after a downpipe and tune (already have some other parts waiting for install in the garage).


----------



## Lucky Daddy (Feb 16, 2013)

Yes of course, but I didn't see in the threads whether or not I would be able to make the change on my own or if I need to make a trip to my local tuner to get it done. Anyone know the answer to that?

The new system sounds great..


----------



## carl44 (Nov 23, 2012)

Lucky Daddy said:


> Yes of course, but I didn't see in the threads whether or not I would be able to make the change on my own or if I need to make a trip to my local tuner to get it done. Anyone know the answer to that?
> 
> The new system sounds great..


It's 2 plugs and 2 bolts plus you may need to top off the fluid. If you have average mechanical skills you'll be ok. If not take it to someone they will probably bill one hour labor. Carl


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

carl44 said:


> It's 2 plugs and 2 bolts plus you may need to top off the fluid. If you have average mechanical skills you'll be ok. If not take it to someone they will probably bill one hour labor. Carl


Thank you Carl! :beer:

For the Competition controller, HPA would charge 1 hour, FYI. If a Switchable 3-mode controller is desired, then there is a bit more time involved in installing the cable/switch or remote/reciever. :thumbup:


----------



## Lucky Daddy (Feb 16, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> Thank you Carl! :beer:
> 
> For the Competition controller, HPA would charge 1 hour, FYI. If a Switchable 3-mode controller is desired, then there is a bit more time involved in installing the cable/switch or remote/reciever. :thumbup:


Thanks guys. I am leaning towards the programmable. It sounds **** it is the best option if you are planning to do more than just track. I'm looking forward to installing it. I'll let you know what I think.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

Lucky Daddy said:


> Thanks guys...I'm looking forward to installing it...


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## escalad3 (Mar 18, 2011)

*Hi*

Hi, i have a question. correct me if am wrong

tts has a haldex gen 4 from factory. so whats the different between the stock gen4 and this one

recently i have purchase a remote kit to install to my stock gen4 from factory is it the same?

thanks


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

escalad3 said:


> TT-S has a haldex gen.4 from factory. so whats the different between the stock gen4 and this one


Simply put, the stock TT-S is very FWD biased. Our controllers provide a more evident split of power between the front and rear wheels - the way the 4motion system should have come from the factory. :thumbup:



escalad3 said:


> Recently i have purchase a remote kit to install to my stock gen4 from factory, is it the same?


What remote did you purchase? Just curious...


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

The Gen.4 Haldex controllers are in stock and ready to ship...

Send us an *e-mail* or *IM*, and I'll get you a quote including shipping...:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

Rebellionelite said:


> For those who haven't seen this picture and are worried about how the car handles on ice and snow with the controller. Full sideways around an ice track. Handles like a champ!


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## escalad3 (Mar 18, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Simply put, the stock TT-S is very FWD biased. Our controllers provide a more evident split of power between the front and rear wheels - the way the 4motion system should have come from the factory. :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> What remote did you purchase? Just curious...


i guess just the "Haldex Remote for Gen 2 or Gen 4 Performance Controller" :facepalm:


----------



## hightechrdn (Dec 9, 2011)

escalad3 said:


> i guess just the "Haldex Remote for Gen 2 or Gen 4 Performance Controller" :facepalm:


There are two different remotes... The first is wired physically and the other is a wireless remote.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

"escalad3", the remote will not function with the OE Gen.4 controller. You would require one of our "switchable" HPA units.

Am I understanding this correctly? You just bought the remote thinking it would give you the performance? Let me know...


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

olias said:


> ...this is a MUST HAVE upgrade....
> 
> AWWWWWEEEEEEEESSSSSSSOOOOOOOMMMMMMMEEEEEE!!!!!!:beer::beer::beer:


:laugh:


----------



## olias (Feb 2, 2005)

HPA Competition Haldex Review for the Golf R Video/Dyno Graph/Review 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...aldex-GIAC-Stage-2-Trackday-Video-Dyno-Review


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

olias said:


> ...With the HPA Haldex I was able to go way deeper into the corners and brake a lot later as the rear braking and torque transfer to the rear was amazing compared to stock. I was also able to rocket out of the turns tighter, faster, and with way less understeer...


 :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

lobuzz311 said:


> Just ordered mine.:thumbup:...Goodbye understeer!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

The reviews are in:



Peteski said:


> I got mine installed today and drove it about 10 miles, there is definitely a difference in power delivery and how it reacts on corners.


:thumbup:



ad03avant said:


> I got my controller today and installed it...there is definitely a difference in power delivery. It feels more solid like a quattro drivetrain. I could tell it is more of a monster now when the turbo kicks in and you run it up in gear.


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

ad03avant said:


> This controller is pure sex. Don't let anyone tell you otherwise. All you need is a little rain, a roundabout, or a twisty road. Don't let them tell you it's only for the track. I got some rear wheel spin in the rain today. Good times. VW should have tuned this car like this from the go!


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

Need to know which controller is required for your car? 

Check this:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

All IMs and e-mails replied...:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

tonebonr said:


> It is a big difference if you take turns fast - there is no more jerky mid turn kick when the diff switches to full AWD. Worth 1k? I'm happy with it...


 :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

Rebellionelite said:


> Took my controller to the track this weekend, performed fantastically well and rotated very nicely through the corners.


:beer::beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

CornRecce said:


> ...I can assure you it is worth the wait!


:thumbup::thumbup:

More inventories arriving this week!


----------



## joneze93tsi (Aug 8, 2008)

Had a chance to explore the car a bit on wet roads today.
Night and day difference in the way the rear comes out. Easiest way to put it is that if feels like good oldtorsen quattro finally. 

The TT-RS is the first Audi I've owned with haldex and in stock form, it's very sketchy at the limits if you want to drive hard. The way the system actuates does not inspire confidence at all. I like my rear end to be powered 100% of the time so there are no surprises.

1/4 Throttle 2nd gear = perfect slide angle modulation on wet streets with no on/off reactionary type surprises. WELL worth the money IMO.


----------



## 13ttaz (Apr 30, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> :thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> More inventories arriving this week!


Great, does this mean you folks will finally be shipping my controller out to me?


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

13ttaz said:


> Great, does this mean you folks will finally be shipping my controller out to me?


There is a distinct possibility...


----------



## 13ttaz (Apr 30, 2013)

Ok, it has been over a month since I initiated my purchase of both the DSG Stage 2 software and the Haldex Gen 4 Controller from HPA Motorsports and I still have nothing to show for it Darryl . . . .


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

13ttaz said:


> Ok, it has been over a month since I initiated my purchase of both the DSG Stage 2 software and the Haldex Gen 4 Controller from HPA Motorsports and I still have nothing to show for it Darryl . . . .


Haldex arrived finally, I will ship it out on Monday. Send Keir an e-mail ([email protected]), and he will fill you in on the updated wait list for the loaner tool. :beer:


----------



## smack_ttrs (Mar 24, 2013)

controller arrived today. 
quick turn around time.

thanks guys


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

smack_ttrs said:


> controller arrived today.
> quick turn around time.
> 
> thanks guys


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

twenzel said:


> I'll be picking up HPA's Haldex controller in short time.


 :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

DangerZone said:


> ...ummmmmm.....yaaaaaa....me want!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

Geist296 said:


> ...WOW what a difference...


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

All e-mails and IMs replied...:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

Thank you for your orders! :thumbup:


----------



## sc0ttyb (Apr 12, 2007)

If I got a Golf R competition controller a while back but never installed it, and subsequently now I have a TT-RS, would I be able to swap my brand new, unused Golf R version for a TT-RS version instead?


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

sc0ttyb said:


> If I got a Golf R competition controller a while back but never installed it, and subsequently now I have a TT-RS, would I be able to swap my brand new, unused Golf R version for a TT-RS version instead?


Send me an IM.


----------



## sc0ttyb (Apr 12, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> Send me an IM.


Done!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

SK VeeDubR said:


> Just thought I'd mention again in case anyone forgot - THIS CONTROLLER IS BRILLIANT. That is all.


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

More information about our Haldex controllers here.

Check out our brand new website at:

http://www.hpamotorsports.com/index.html


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

BRSomm said:


> Just got it installed yesterday and the car no longer feels like it's being pulled along, a definite push is there which makes it feel much more confident. Looking forward to the slippery stuff!


Excellent! :beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 4, 2013)

Thanks for everyone's support! Please make note of our new phone number - 604-888-7274 - and make sure to check us out on Facebook:

HPA Motorsports on Facebook


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 4, 2013)

We've got some great deals on this week and into Monday, including *Gen.4 Haldex Competition Controllers*. Check out our flyers and give us a call to order:

BLACK FRIDAY SAVINGS


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

Check out the new HPA Blog here!

Scroll down in the blog to view our 2013 Holiday Flyer, featuring great end-of-the-year discounts on many of HPA's best selling high performance products...:thumbup:


----------

